# Old Fogies in the WIRELESS CABIN



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

From previous threads it becomes obvious that I am not the only ancient methusalem that bashed a morse key. My longevity can be better summed up as
First Class PMG AC/121 23 Aug 1949
Maintenance of Radare Equipment on Merchant Ships Number 707 14 March 1953
Dont be shy, sign up and let us know - lets have a luverly bunch of numbers
de chas(Pint)


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi Charles
PMG C11140 Radar 401 Dis. 535...
Must be old but I tell all that I am 39.
Best wishes
Bert.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

I think the both of you were, at the very least, on nodding terms with Marconi himself.(==D)


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

*Old fogies*

No, not Marconi himself but met both his son and his daughter. See my thread "Memory land from bye gone days" and you can view the radio rooms of ships of yore and his daughter's photo
de chas(Pint)


----------



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi Charles. 2nd class 1950. 1st class 3rd feb 1955 BA64, after that its a craft moment ( cant remember a f****** thing)


----------



## Shannoner (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Chas,

I think I am at the other end of the scale, I got my MRGC in 1979, MT1566 and the DoT Radar in 1980, No.7901 
You qualified in the heyday of our profession and I qualified when our profession was entering it's death throes. 
So would you mind if we look at both ends, who is the senior R/O and who is the junior R/O on here? Anyone qualify later than me in 1980 or am I the junior R/O at 48 years of age?(Jester) 

Cheers(Thumb) 

Mick


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Did not meet Marconi but once in Genoa I did meet a service engineer who had worked on his yacht. Was writing a book about his time with the great man but heard no more about it.
Cheerts
Bert.


----------



## Unireefer (Apr 25, 2008)

Shannoner said:


> Hi Chas,
> 
> I think I am at the other end of the scale, I got my MRGC in 1979, MT1566 and the DoT Radar in 1980, No.7901
> You qualified in the heyday of our profession and I qualified when our profession was entering it's death throes.
> ...



Never thought I'd be a youngster at 43! Got my MRGC from Leith Nautical in 1985, DoT radar in 1986. Went to sea then came back for ENEM in 1991 from South Shields. Wouldn't have thought there would be too many starting as JRO after '86, probably most qualified people would be joining as ETO's? I think P+O Cruises were taking people on in the late '80s and training them for ETO. I know I found it hard to get a JRO berth, still have a folder full of rejection letters somewhere.

Cheers
Harvey


----------



## ernhelenbarrett (Sep 7, 2006)

Got my "Ticket" at Leith Nautical College in 1954, BA/36 and sailed with the 381 and a Spark Set also had the first Oceanspan with a push/pull knob at the top, push "IN" to send Pull "OUT" to receive, the old CR300 was a dream with its own Crystal, in fact I still have a CR3D the OTC version of the CR300
with its own power pack
Ern Barrett


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

Shannoner said:


> Hi Chas,
> 
> I think I am at the other end of the scale, I got my MRGC in 1979, MT1566 and the DoT Radar in 1980, No.7901
> You qualified in the heyday of our profession and I qualified when our profession was entering it's death throes.
> ...


Fortunately I have had the longevity to reach an age where I consider anyone under 70 to be a mere child..... conversely - I luckily have 
ENJOYED EVERY MINUTE OF IT de chas(Pint)


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

My details PMG 2 AC 527 1950 PMG 1 AC 580 1952 Radar 1206 1957, I must be approaching old fogie status but not quite Methuselah class! Cheers


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Got PMG 2nd class in 1959 but have no idea of the number. Don't have the do***ent any more and for some reason I think it was exchanged when I got my PMG 1st (G/780) in 1964. 

In 1964 I also gained my BOT Radar Maintenance certificate. As I was going back to sea immediately after the exam, I asked for the certificate to be sent to the nearest shipping office to my home address i.e. Manchester. Paid off in Newcastle and started work there immediately, living in digs in South Shields. Never got around to calling in at the Manchester Shipping Office to collect it, so have no idea what the number was. Do you think that they will still be keeping it for me somewhere in Salford Quays?

PS Where was the shipping office in Manchester? The nearest I ever got to Manchester on a ship was Ellesmere Port.


----------



## Braighe (Nov 22, 2005)

First Class P.M.G. AC/268. 8 May 1950.
Maintenance of Radar No.486 24 May 1951.
Both at Watt School Greenock.
Certificate in Marine Electroniics 20 June 1977.
Brunel Technical College Bristol.


----------



## holland25 (Nov 21, 2007)

[QUOTE

PS Where was the shipping office in Manchester? The nearest I ever got to Manchester on a ship was Ellesmere Port.[/QUOTE]

From memory it was in Salford, down by the docks.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks for that. Not a lot of the old buildings left there now, so I guess I'll have to keep on managing without my radar ticket. The BOT has gone and o has my ticket.


----------

